# Introducing



## BornFree (May 12, 2018)

I’ve reviewed posts here in the past. I’m hoping to participate on my own here to get feedback from others, possibly even chime in where my experience may benefit....nice to meet you all!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM! Hope to see you on all the forums.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------

